# FreeBSD on EC2 / PF



## vand777 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi All,

I've been trying FreeBSD on EC2 (8.2, t1.micro instance) today and I faced a small problem. I found the solution and just want to share it with you so you will not waste any of your time.

*Important:*
If you use PF, then everything will be very slow unless you put *net.inet.tcp.tso=0* into the /etc/sysctl.conf file.

P.S. Thanks a lot to Colin Percival for giving us opportunity to use FreeBSD on Amazon Cloud!


----------

